# air shocks



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

O.k.....
I fianally have my air shocks on the front and back of my '94 yj.
I plan on putting 300 lbs. in the back to equalize the plow weight.
What is the recommended pressure I should run in the front shocks and the back shocks?
I'm thinking around 125 in the front and 80-90 in the back.
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

Park on a level surface and measure the distance from the surface to the front and rear bumpers before you mount the plow and add the weight to the back. Mount the plow, add the weight and add air to the shocks to return the vehicle height to your original measurements. Just don't exceed the manufacturer's specs for maximum pressure


----------



## bigfoot63 (Dec 2, 2009)

where did ya get the shocks ,, iam looking for a set for my 95 thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Auto zone Life time warranty.
NAPA
Car-Quest
Pep boys
any place that sells Gabriel or Monroe shocks


----------

